# Okla. Reserve Officer Eldon McBride



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Oklahoma Officer Hit, Killed by Tractor Trailer

*Officer.Com News*

The Officer Down Memorial Page has reported that Warner, Okla. Reserve Officer Eldon McBride was struck and killed by a tractor trailer Dec. 3 while assisting at the scene of an accident. 
The tractor trailer struck a traffic control trailer, pushing it into another vehicle and Officer McBride, according to ODMP. 
He had previously served as the Boynton, Okla. Police Chief until the agency was disbanded earlier this year. He was survived by his 2-week-old child and fiancee. 
_Officer.com will provide more information on this story as it becomes available._

*Okla. officer dies at scene of traffic accident*

*Officer Down: Eldon McBride* - [Muskogee , Oklahoma]

Reserve Officer Eldon McBride 
Warner Police Department
Oklahoma

Age: 24
Incident Details: Struck by vehicle
Date of Incident: December 1, 2006

Reserve Officer McBride was struck and killed by a tractor trailer while assisting at the scene of a previous accident on US Highway 69 in Wagoner County. Officer McBride was standing on the bridge over the Arkansas River when the tractor trailer struck a traffic control trailer that Officer McBride was pulling behind his vehicle, pushing it into another vehicle and Officer McBride.
Officer McBride had previously served as police chief of the Boynton Police Department until the agency was disbanded earlier in the year. He was survived by his 2-week-old child and fiancee.


----------

